# Your favorite manufacturer?



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

And your favorite store to buy car kits??


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't say that I really have a favorite manufacturer. As I have seen some kits that I loved and were well made. And some that were a real nightmare. But made by the same company.
But I can say that I always preferred the kits that offered the most building options. And also since I was never very good with decals. I generally stayed away from models that depended on the decals to make it look good.

As for a favorite store to buy from..... These days the "local" hobby store is 50+ miles away. So while they may have some good deals. By the time I make a 100 mile round trip. It's not a deal anymore. So I mostly buy off the internet from various sites like Amazon, Ebay, Omni Models, etc.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

My favorite manufacturer has always been MPC, and their kits always seemed to have multiple build options. As for favorite place to buy any local hobby shop.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> My favorite manufacturer has always been MPC, and their kits always seemed to have multiple build options. As for favorite place to buy any local hobby shop.


MPC was great, it was started in 1965 when the AMT CEO left AMT to form MPC. MPC kits soon were more crisp in detail and offered more build options. 

MPC also knew how to advertise, and got WT Grant stores and KMart stores to show their wares via free display case with MPC promos to represent current MPC kits. 

I was about 10 years old when MPC was formed and I saw quickly how good they were and my local Grants store had a big display and when the model years ended, Grants would sell the last years promo's for $1. 

My mother bought many for me, I still have them.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Aurora
Where at? E J Korvettes


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Tuxedo said:


> Aurora
> Where at? E J Korvettes


What are you talking about?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Aurora models. I used to buy them at a store called EJ Korvettes


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

We had an EJ Korvettes near me too when I was a kid.


----------

